# Node-Red Kommunikation mit S7-300



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe bei mir Node-Red auf einem Windows 7 PC Node-Red in der aktuellen Version zum laufen gebracht.
Ich möchte nun auf eine S7 Steuerung zugreifen und habe mir bereits den Hilscher Treiber S7Comm integriert ( verfügbar auf GitHub )

Da ich absoluter Anfänger mit RedNode bin wollte ich fragen, ob schon mal jemand einen Zugriff umgesetzt habe.




Ich habe eine lesende Variable und eine schreibende Variable angelegt. Die lesende ist ein Taktmerker ( M0.7 )
und die schreibende  M10.7
Verbunden ist der PC <=> CPU mittels Profinet. Sobald ich die CPU einschalte, welchselt der Zustand auch auf connected
aber an der zu schreibenden Variable ändert sich nichts ( auch nicht ein Byte drüber oder drunter ).

Hat vielleicht schon jemand NodeRed eingesetzt und mit einer S7 verbunden.

Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 März 2018)

zeig mal die Node-Properties von read und write


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2018)

Hallo Lars,

hier die Einstellungen. Es steht jetzt alles auf disconnect da ich meine Steuerung nicht da habe.





Noch eine weitere Frage, kann man später den Online Live Status in Node-Red sehen ( also Taktmerker da / nicht da )
oder muss ich dazu noch ein Debug Feld reinziehen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 März 2018)

Ich benutze den anderen S7-Treiber (n[FONT=&quot]ode-red-contrib-s7), mit dem funktioniert das

[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2018)

Hallo Lars, danke für deine Antwort. Ich habe die Node-Red-Contrib-S7 gerade mal installiert.
Ich werde es am Wochenende dann probieren.

Eine Frage noch. Ich starte Node-Red in der Powershell. Wie kann ich diese beenden ( außer über dass Windows X )
Oder muss / kann ich dies über dass Web Interface machen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (9 März 2018)

Kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei mir läuft das auf einem OrangePiOne


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (9 März 2018)

Ok, ich muss mich mal durchlesen, wie man Projekte speichert, rückspielt bzw. zum Beispiel mal S7 getriggert eine Email verschicken.

Bist du schon mal auf ein gutes PDF gestoßen, welches das Ganze für Einsteiger erklärt. Ich habe schon zig im Web gefunden,
doch ich bräuchte wirklich mal die Grundlagen ( installieren, Fehlersuche, mögliche Funktionen ).


Mein Problem ist letztendlich immer wieder die fehlende Zeit


----------



## AndreasKo (8 August 2018)

Hi, 

Ich nutze den Node-red-Control-s7 auch, jedoch schreibt bei mir trotz online Node-red „no response from plc, restartting communication“. 

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## franzl (23 November 2018)

Moin,

wie ist denn die Syntax für die Variablen bei node-contrib-S7 für die Bereiche (A,E,D,M,T,Z) und Formate (Bit, Byte, Int, Word, DWord, Dint, Real)? Ich finde dazu keine Information.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 November 2018)

> wie ist denn die Syntax für die Variablen bei node-contrib-S7 für die  Bereiche (A,E,D,M,T,Z) und Formate (Bit, Byte, Int, Word, DWord, Dint,  Real)? Ich finde dazu keine Information.



Wie meinst du Syntax, du musst ein geeignetes Plugin installieren ( siehe #1  z.B. S7Comm ).
Dort wird dann eine Verbindung parametriert und du kannst Variablen anlegen in verschiedenen Formaten.


https://github.com/Hilscher/node-red-contrib-s7comm


----------



## franzl (23 November 2018)

Danke, aber ich meinte nicht den Hilscher Node. Ich hatte nach dem Node node-contrib-S7 gefragt. Die Variablen werden da nicht in S7 Syntax eingegeben. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe, ist ein Beispiel (Flow) wo das für DBs ersichtlich ist, aber nicht für die anderen Bereiche (Eingänge / Ausgänge).


----------



## franzl (23 November 2018)

Edit: Sorry, doppelt gepostet, der alte Post war auf die nächste Seite gerutscht.:roll::roll::roll: 

Danke für die Antwort, aber ich meinte nicht den Hilscher Node. Ich hatte den node-red-contrib-s7  gemeint. Dazu habe ich nur ein Beispiel mit DBs, aber nicht für E/A. Ich finde auch keine Dokumentation dazu.


----------



## JeBo (30 November 2018)

Hallo,
bei node-red-contrib-s7:
Bool z.B. : db1,X0.0
Word : db1,WORD6

Ich habe Kommunikation, kann Daten aus der SPS lesen, aber leider nicht schreiben.
Hat da jemand eine Idee? Optimierter Bausteinzugriff ist aus und Zugriff über PUT/GET ist aktiviert.
Funtioniert das auch bei einer S7 1200 wenn auch ProfiNet genutzt wird? Über den selben Port? 
Hardware: S7 1214 und Rhaspberry Pi 3b
Danke


----------

